# HELP! Hair Algae on Java Moss



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

you'll either need to physically remove it with long tweezers (very tedious), try spot dosing with hydrogen peroxide followed by a large water change (or remove from tank and dunk into hydrogen peroxide followed by a rinse under the tap, or dose the tank with excel, also following the spot dosing method using a syringe.

Limit the photo period of the tank to cut down on the algae growth.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I find that the best way to minimize hair algae in moss is to control other factors in the tank that are encouraging the algae's growth rather than attempting to remove it, which is quite tedious. Try reducing the amount of lighting and reducing the photoperiod to 8 hours. Also try shading the moss with floating plants or taller background plants if possible. Moss also seems to do better in slightly cooler temperatures. What temperature is the tank at now?


----------



## Racie_Gracy (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow awesome quick replies.. Its at Celsius at the min.. The "tree top" is fairly close to the lights, and the surface of the water... but I must admit, I've been so keen to look at my aquarium, sometimes I've had the light on for longer than I would be be supposed to. Will keeping the lights on for a shorter amount of time make it go away any? Or am I definately going to have to dose some chemical of sorts?


----------



## Racie_Gracy (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry 26 celcius


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

will algae go away with a shorter light period, no... but you will stop it from spreading.

You will have to physically remove or chemically treat to remove. If you are patient with your planted tank, the reward will be worth the wait. Also, when starting a new tank, you want to heavily plant, which is contrary to fish stocking because the plants will absorb the excess light and nutrients. If there is excess light and nutrients, then algae will grow and attempt to take hold of the tank.

Its a balance for certain. If you were closer, i'd give you a bunch of floater plants. You need fast growing plants to suck up the nutrients while offering shade. try to source some locally or from any local shops if they have some. It will help.

Best wishes!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

In my experience if the light period and intensity are lowered the moss starts outcompeting the algae. Floating plants are a good idea.


----------



## Shane98270 (Aug 24, 2012)

Try spot treating with a syringe full of diluted excel, worked miracles for me.

Sent from my *rooted* evo design using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Racie_Gracy (Jul 6, 2012)

just ordered myself a bottle of excel from [Ebay Link Removed] should be here next week, ill keep my mights on for the recommended time. and get the tweezers out and get some of the straggly bits. thanks for your help everyone!


----------

